

8088 MPH - jpatokal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHXx3orN35Y

======
drivers99
Awesome! I need to try running this for myself! It's amazing to see what this
could do. I remember my PC took 2 minutes just to compile Hello World in
Borland C.

I still have my IBM PC with CGA card (my only computer from 1987-1993,
although it was 1981 technology (1983 BIOS to support hard drives though))
still and since this uses composite output and PC speaker I could actually run
this! (I don't have a CGA monitor anymore so I have to use composite out to a
TV which is what this demo uses. I also don't have the 8-bit Sound Blaster I
had put in it when it was my main/only PC.) I will have to transfer it to the
PC over serial cable (only one of my modern PCs even has a serial port).
Fortunately I have Telix (terminal program for modems) still installed on the
20 MB Seagate hard drive and it still works.

I wonder if it needs 640KB because I have a couple back RAM chips and so it's
short by one bank of RAM (a few KB). I can probably find the chips to replace
them if needed.

~~~
ajenner
It depends on how much conventional RAM you have after DOS is loaded, but if
you're only missing the last few kB it should be fine (we targeted 640kB but
it tops out at about 507kB).

